

Supercomputer Use at the BGI in China to Study the Genetic Neture of IQ - rguzman
http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2010/12/supercomputers-and-mystery-of-iq.html

======
bh23ha
News from the future:

IQ found to be influenced by a whole mess of genes, and nutrition in parents,
and grand parents, and hugely by the environment. And IQ tests found to be
very bad at distinguishing between knowledge and intellect.

~~~
dawgr
News from the future:

P != NP

Does that mean that we shouldn't work towards a proof? Are you implying the
Chinese shouldn't bother investigating this because it has no value?

~~~
bh23ha
No I'm implying we should favour basic scientific research over specific
narrowly focused research.

------
Scott_MacGregor
It might be more productive to isolate genes that relate to a low IQ, and then
discard those from the sample. When looking for a needle in a haystack it
would make the haystack smaller.

------
rguzman
I would've linked to the original article, but it is behind a paid wall.

